# What type of hardware would you recommend for desktop FreeBSD



## alwalo (Sep 14, 2016)

So I have lately decided to start using freebsdFreeBSD as my desktop. My hard requirement is for my system to be open source due to privacy concerns. I plan to use it in minimalistic CLI fashion, install only things that are needed. So rttorent, mutt, mplayer, vi, etc. and some light graphics interface like fluxbox for firefox. I want opensource system so iI could just stick with Linux but since iI will mainly use cli iI would like my system to be more monolitic and integral. I find desktop Linux too messy and distracting.

What type of hardware can iI currently buy to run it on?
I want SDD disk and mobility. I don't care if it is PC or laptop iI want it to be light and possible to travel by plane with. I don't need it to work outside of my home, but iI want it to be easy to change location that iI work from.

So what type of modern hardware would work without massive problems?
I am open to stuff like expensive new ultrabooks, old refurbished laptops, Intel NUCs or other small mini PCs. Basicly everything, iI just want system that works. What type of stuff do you guys use as workstation freebsdFreeBSD?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 14, 2016)

Search through this forum and you'll find lots of suggestions including the links to the FreeBSD hardware compatibility list.

Personally, I've been running FreeBSD for 12 years on everything from Gateway to Dell, including laptops, to my current two-year old, built-myself, Gigabyte i7 multi-monitor workstation with 32GB ram, SSD, nVidia, and all that without any issues using the latest hardware. But you do need to keep an eye on things. The only real issues some have is with their choice of graphics cards and networking including wifi.

Easy answer is to say stick with nVidia for graphics and Atheros for networking and wifi and you're all set but there are people here who run fine with ATI and other networking options. I'm just not familiar enough with them.

Again, search through this board and you'll find lots of talk about it.


----------



## Jeckt (Sep 14, 2016)

FreeBSD 11 is only up to Haswell with Intel graphics, so getting a recent laptop may mean non accelerated graphics for a while if Intel is all that's available. Although updates to more recent processors should come quicker.   Some problems can be worked around, for instance if the wireless uses mini PCI-E, you can buy an Aetheros card for $12 with great support.   FreeBSD works well on the machines I have it installed on (with the exception of a Macbook), but unfortunately aren't small or light (or modern).


----------



## alwalo (Sep 15, 2016)

I managed to install it on somewhat old Samsung R540. Will see how it goes, I will probably buy something faster and compatible in future.

Thank you for help guys ! I was uncertain how compatible with todays hardware FreeBSD is cause i already tried to get into this system about 8 years ago and was stuck cause of hardware issues.


----------



## shepper (Sep 15, 2016)

alwalo said:


> So I have lately decided to start using freebsdFreeBSD as my desktop. My hard requirement is for my system to be open source due to privacy concerns.



I would recommend you look at OpenBSD.  All the applications you listed are available in OpenBSD and the project is more rigid about using hardware that is truely open.  For example, nVidia is not truely open, they write the drivers for FreeBSD.  FreeBSD also uses the proprietary Atheros HAL driver while OpenBSD wrote their own, Open, replacement.

OpenBSD runs a monolithic kernel and the developers are extremely attentive to cruft.  When they forked OpenSSL => LibreSSL over 90,000 lines of code were removed.  OpenBSD does not provide linux-emulation, (needed for the flashplayer plugin), their virtual environment is in it's infancy.  Their amd/ati/radeon drivers and intel drivers are on a par with FreeBSD's.

FreeBSD is better for commercial entities but what you describe is a need for a simple, clean personal system.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't buy Lenovo if you have privacy or hardware freedom concerns.  HP has some of the same issues with proprietary hardware lockdown, although I do not know of them being caught inserting exploits into their systems like Lenovo has.

As far as video goes, stick with Intel video for a notebook.  The latest video drivers available on FreeBSD are for Intel.  If you want to try the absolute latest, see http://www.trueos.org. (Disclaimer: I work for iXsystems, sponsors of PCBSD/TrueOS.)

I don't know what the near future will be like for video on FreeBSD.  For right now, my Radeon HD5750 works well driving 2560x1440 and 1920x1080 monitors on my desktop.  I do not use or recommend Nvidia due to their policies of not releasing programming information, but numerous people use them successfully.


----------

